# Well Logging II



## محمد الخثعمي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

SPE Series - Well Logging II ( Electric & Acoustic).

على هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/2505063...ctric__Acoustic_.html?dirPwdVerified=5e99ea54

مع الشكر


----------



## الاكيابى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## احمد مصطفي الدهبي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank Yyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## احمد مصطفي الدهبي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

Cb56thank Yy


----------



## moha2007 (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aya reda (2 نوفمبر 2007)

وليد مارية 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عبدالمعروف (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك.


----------



## محمد يوسف العمراني (12 نوفمبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر علي الكتب الرائعه والمفيده 

ونرجو ان توافينا بالمزيد 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد العروشي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي محمد الخثمعي على المشاركة الممتازة
وتمنيت لو أعرف مجال تخصصك بالزبط لان اريد مساعدتك


----------



## نبيل الرقيعى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

أريد منكم معلومات ملخصه على calliper log لو سمحتم ...


----------



## نبيل الرقيعى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

رابط الكتاااب ما طلع معاااى فيا ترى من يعرف كيف التنزيل ...


----------



## منيف درهم سالم (17 مارس 2011)

الله يحييكم شباب نتمنى لكم النجاح


----------



## فرج عبدالسلام (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً لكم وفقكم الله


----------

